# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Drinkify

## Sagan

Link: http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2C2XnB/:6uqrZytH:eQS9$Q8z/drinkify.org/ 

Just enter the name of the musical artist you're listening to, and see what you should drink to that person's songs.

----------

